# Male Beta and Algae eater



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

I have a 5g tank with a male Beta. I tried adding an Algae eater, but it was dead the next day. 

I now have two snails. The male stands over them waiting to pounce. Is there anything I can get to eat the algae that my male wont kill?

Jim


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

It depends on the betta. Some are very aggressive and will not tolerate anything else in their territory, others don't seem to mind other fish at all. Are you sure it wasthe betta that killed the fish and not something else? I think it would be better to find out the cause of the algae rather than adding another fish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

It was a Pleco, Trinidad I think.

I was surprised how interested in the snails my male is. I mean he just hovers over them waiting for them to come out. 

Jim


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

I have had the beta for over a year now. The algae is due to the fact that some indirect light from a window is shining on the tank. The algae is only on the glass and the water itself is quite clear. 

Thanks for all the input. It looks like the snails may be ok due to their protective shell. They are starting to do a good job cleaning the tank.

Jim


----------

